# Living Life as A gift



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Everything you have has been given to you. If youâ€™re healthy, thank your parents for those good genes. If youâ€™re beautiful, same thing. Our owner, Chris Martin would tell you he was gifted great training and wisdom from his father and others he worked with. I was fortunate to meet Chrisâ€™s longtime friend, Sean McGowan this weekend who is responsible for gifting Chris with a nudge to get him to pursue his dream. If not for that gift of a nudge Chris would be in Houston selling earth moving tires. 

Many have worked hard, followed their dreams and achieved much but even the ability to work is a gift given us by others. If you own a successful business you better start thanking your customers. There is nothing I can think of that is not a gift of some type. Living life as a gift has a very freeing effect. Weâ€™re set free from a constant craving for security. Understanding all has been gifted to us sets us free to trust in whatâ€™s to come. Receiving life and all it brings as a gift can actually reduce our stress level as we become more accepting of ourselves and others. 

Lately, I have felt that this is nowhere more true than here at Bay Flats Lodge. The coastal habitat we enjoy is a gift and all of us have been charged with its care. At Bay Flats Lodge, we take that charge very seriously from rescuing sea turtles to partnering with multiple conservation agencies because we realize this gift needs our protection. We also understand the customers we enjoy so much make this business possible and without their generosity we would not be here. 

And if youâ€™ll allow it Iâ€™d like to make a personal observation. Iâ€™ve received the gift of working with some exceptional people. The management, staff and guides at Bay Flats Lodge are a large part of what makes my life full. Fulfilling employment and a welcoming outdoor community are incredible gifts Iâ€™m thankful for of them. 

Randy Brown
Bay Flats Lodge Manager


----------

